# 9 yr old rescue



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

I came across this ad - http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pet/945685050.html - on craigslist and emailed the poster suggessting maybe instead of trying to find a home for her rescue Colby, she might enlist the help of SCMR. she emailed me back and told me she does rescues by herself and we exchanged a couple of emails. this is from one of her emails:

*My little man was abused around the face area but he has come such a long way after the past 4 months. You have to be careful and responsible about how you approach him around his face. I can just about do anything with him even kiss him all over his precious face, doctor his eyes and clean his mouth. But a new parent has to be aware of how to handle him and how NOT to handle him. he minds very well and I don’t want his trust in humans destroyed again. Basically he is a little sweet love bug and fine if you don’t scare him or be too aggressive. He needs a patient firm understanding stable parent and no children.*

I told her I would crosspost this in our forum... Her name is Jo and her email is [email protected]. I just thought I'd pass this info along and maybe little Colby can find a mommy or daddy that belongs to our forum!!

Thanks!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW , he really is adorable :wub: I hope he finds a home quick, I think he will though.
Thanks for posting this! :biggrin:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Wow, he looks just like Tucker. Bless his little soul. He deserves everything good.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My God, what a special special little boy. :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

He's really a cutie pie!! What a special little fluff.............hope he finds his forever home with just the right people!!! I'm glad she screens well.......he doesn't need another disappointment.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

That just breaks my heart that he is having to be rehomed again. I hope someone out there can give him some love and stability. He is precious.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (nikkivong @ Dec 8 2008, 01:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685281


> I came across this ad - http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pet/945685050.html - on craigslist and emailed the poster suggessting maybe instead of trying to find a home for her rescue Colby, she might enlist the help of SCMR. she emailed me back and told me she does rescues by herself and we exchanged a couple of emails. this is from one of her emails:
> 
> *My little man was abused around the face area but he has come such a long way after the past 4 months. You have to be careful and responsible about how you approach him around his face. I can just about do anything with him even kiss him all over his precious face, doctor his eyes and clean his mouth. But a new parent has to be aware of how to handle him and how NOT to handle him. he minds very well and I don't want his trust in humans destroyed again. Basically he is a little sweet love bug and fine if you don't scare him or be too aggressive. He needs a patient firm understanding stable parent and no children.*
> 
> ...



I emailed her. I think I can help her, and actually have the perfect home in mind. He's so sweet, and was already in a shelter.
Bless his heart. I will definately help the little guy.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwww he's so sweet looking ..... poor baby


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685906


> I emailed her. I think I can help her, and actually have the perfect home in mind. He's so sweet, and was already in a shelter.
> Bless his heart. I will definately help the little guy.[/B]


deb, u are an angel! i hope he finds a home soon. thanks so much!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

What a cutie pie way to go Deb!!!


QUOTE (nikkivong @ Dec 8 2008, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685986


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 8 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685906





> I emailed her. I think I can help her, and actually have the perfect home in mind. He's so sweet, and was already in a shelter.
> Bless his heart. I will definately help the little guy.[/B]


deb, u are an angel! i hope he finds a home soon. thanks so much!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

